# Question about my other girl...



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

As you all know a little mishap caused my baby girl callie to become pregnant, she's getting huge and everything seems to be gonig well. Now I'm wondering about my other girlie, she was with ace for the same 3 days that callie was with kovu. But shes not nearly as big as callie, though she is nesting and her nipples are enlarged. What do you guys think? Could she possibly be pregnant?


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

Do you have any pictures? Has she gained weight?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i'd say yes, just to be on the safe side. nesting and visible nips are probably two good signs...she may just be carrying a small litter or be a few days earlier along than callie.

hope everything turns out well for you and your girls.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

at least you already have homes lined up.....right, cuz you said u have homes lined up for your other girls litter, no matter how many she has right? so then at least thats out of the way.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd say that yes, she likely is.

3 days is long enough for a heat to come round (especially with a male about).

You said she was bigger to begin with, right? Maybe she's just not showing as much. Some girls hardly show at all.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

SamsterAndRocky said:


> at least you already have homes lined up.....right, cuz you said u have homes lined up for your other girls litter, no matter how many she has right? so then at least thats out of the way.



Yupp I have plenty of wonderful animal crazy friends who would love to give homes to my babies. All of the babies are going out in same sex pairs unless the home they're going to already has a ratty.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

it's good they are being born to someone who has already found them good homes


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

remember to post pics!!!! little babes are the cutest


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Consider this:
Be an extra special rat mommy & not let any of your wonderful animal crazy friends take home mixed sexes, tell them to take home all girls or all boys & if anything tell them to take more than two just so that can get a jump start on that all to common urge many rat owners can relate to (MUST HAVE MORE RATS!). Litters never work out to have even numbers & sometimes it seems that when you have requests for one sex you get the other... so get your list in order with who wants what & how many they can take & if they are willing to take an odd number so no one is left out.


Your oops litter(s) just put a major dent in the available ratty peeps in your area. If your friends start having oops litters then there will be some big problems with placing additional uh-ohs in excellent homes in the near future.


----------

